# THIO LEACHING



## Destroyer777 (Jan 19, 2009)

Howdy ALL!!!

http://www.goldmineworld.net/thioLeach.html

Do you have any ideas about solution composition? What they are using?
Definitely, the main ingredient is sodium thiosulphate....


----------



## butcher (Jan 19, 2009)

they state you would use there elctro-refining,and supplys. and send them lots of money I am sure.
I think there is no new magic just common knowledge sometimes with a twist but same ole stuff packaged up to make a Buck$$.


----------



## Destroyer777 (Jan 19, 2009)

No, I've got them electrowinning report for 25$ how to create electrowinning unit and I think it's quite effective and not difficult.
It also possible to recover gold by using other methods. It seems them thioleach system is very good and effective.


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 20, 2009)

Destroyer777 said:


> No, I've got them electrowinning report for 25$ how to create electrowinning unit and I think it's quite effective and not difficult.
> It also possible to recover gold by using other methods. It seems them thioleach system is very good and effective.


Do I understand you correctly, that you paid $25 for an electrowinning report?
Information like that is readily available here on this forum, and if not, from the government printing offices, for a nominal fee. 

Any commercial venture is going to make a profit, often one that is abusive, from people that seek information. Sadly, they often sell what is free for the taking if you're willing to do a little research. 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 5, 2009)

Can anyone help me with this or tell me a good cheap method of leaching Im new at this and dont have a clue as to what would work best and fairly safe!I have been trying leaching with chlorine water and red devil lye bur im doing something wrong because my gold isnt desolving!


----------



## Shecker (Feb 7, 2009)

Thiosulfate is an excellant method of leaching salts of metals. Sodium Thiosulfate will leach all of the salts of silver and gold and leave a colorless solution. Pgm salts will leave an orange to red solution.
Ammonium Thiosulfate is an alternative to cyanide leaching. It will leach gold, generally at a higher redox rate than cyanide, but does not recover well on charcol. Most such systems use resin recovery. Hope this helps.

Randy in Gunnison


----------



## Platdigger (Feb 7, 2009)

Say desertmp, what is the material you are trying to leach?
Randy


----------



## Lino1406 (Feb 20, 2009)

you should use air/oxygen bubbling
in addition to thiosulphate


----------



## leavemealone (Apr 11, 2009)

No you dont need to use a bubbler,just make sure it is agitated for good saturation of the thio.And your right shecker it doesnt recover well on regular charcoal,but a good soak in coconut carbon works great and recovery is just as easy.


----------



## Lino1406 (Apr 12, 2009)

As long as you remember that O2
is part of the process


----------



## Brandt (Apr 13, 2009)

And drop the PMS with zink works verry good.


----------



## Vagadero (May 23, 2009)

Please can you tell me more about how to use the sodium or ammonium thiosulfate for placer gold in (black) sand?


----------



## Lino1406 (May 24, 2009)

What you would not like to leach?


----------



## Vagadero (May 25, 2009)

I wouldn't like to leach just the gold only. Is any free "How to" for thio leaching guide on the internet?
Which one to choose and why? The thiosulfate or ammonium-sulfate or thiourea?


----------



## Lino1406 (May 25, 2009)

If "your black sand" does not contain silver, only gold
will react and will later be precipitated. Of course, you
can act on it before with an acid, or acid/peroxide if
you're really bothered. However this will convert thiosulphate
to sulphur. Easier to separate gold at the end of the line.
Ammonium sulphate is not an option. Thiourea
works differently gives precipitate(recommended for rhodium).
If you meant ammonium or sodium thiosulphate - no matter


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2009)

They use ammonium triosulfate as the other part.


----------



## Vagadero (May 26, 2009)

Ok, so the first step for leach gold is dissolve some ammonium or sodium thiosulfate water. Am I right? I would to choose the sodium-thiosulfate as it's cheaper. But how to calculate the necessary amonunts?
The second step, is put the black sand into the solution and let it for ~72 hours. What temperature is needed for the process.
And what's the next step?


----------



## Lino1406 (May 26, 2009)

To bubble air/oxygen (or use a mixer
which sucks same into the solution)


----------



## Vagadero (May 28, 2009)

What temperature is needed for the process?
How to extract the gold from the solution?


----------



## Vagadero (Jun 2, 2009)

Does the copper work best to extract the gold from the solution?


----------



## Platdigger (Jun 2, 2009)

Lino, are you saying that sodium thio works as well as ammonium thio?

Won't you still need to add ammonia?
Randy


----------



## Wyndham (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok, I'm a bit slow on this so please walk me through it.
Will sodium thiosulfate work with both plated fingers and ore?
what is the setup for this, another post had a link to the old form and was a dead link so I cant find the recipe for this process.



> Re: THIO LEACHING
> 
> Post by rockpicker72 on Mon May 25, 2009 10:59 am
> They use ammonium triosulfate as the other part.



What is the other part Rockpicker72 is ref to?
I would like to test both fingers and black sand as well as some possible local Rhyolite gold ore I can grind up.
Thanks it's been awhile since I've been here and am a bit rusty , Wyndham


----------



## Wyndham (Jun 11, 2009)

Here is an interesting link on the Thio leaching process. I don't understand all but zinc or iron cementation seem to recover the best % of gold. Please chech it out and tell me if this is what you read also, thanks wyndham 
http://www.miningtec.com/mineral-processing/noble-metal/method-of-gold-recovery-from-thiosulfate-solution.html


----------



## leavemealone (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi Vagadero, here is your response.This article is designed to come up with an alternative to using carbon or coconut to recovery the gold from a pregnant solution.The recovery method of using carbon or coconut is only one of 2 ways,chemically or incineration.Chemically adds a lot more expense and obviously another chemical to deal with,and of course the added time.Incineration,while it works and is effective,its not feasible to recover a large amount for a "backyard" processor.It takes a lot of heat to incinerate the material,which costs money to generate,then of course has to be crucially filtered after incineration.Zinc or Iron cementation drops the gold by displacing the gold in the solution forcing the gold to have no where to stay.It is the exact same method as forcing gold out of a muratic or nitric solution using Zn or Fe,only in those cases something must be added to those acids to digest the gold first.With a thioleach solution you are leaching almost pure gold,similar to cyanide.It still needs to be refined though.I hope this helps.
This is Charles Butler http://butlerlab.com/ .He is one of the nicest men I've had the pleasure of talking to,and accredited as one of the pioneers in thioleaching in his day.He has an excellent book for sale on that website that discusses and explains the ins and outs of thio use.
Johnny


----------



## Vagadero (Jun 12, 2009)

If I use incineration what and how to do the filter it? Simply do I need a filter and nothing more? ( I have the idea to use a solar oven. It's cheap and efective.)


----------



## Platdigger (Jun 12, 2009)

I have met with Charles Butler for his "one on one" instruction, and I purchased many of his writings.
I have never seen any info on thiosulfate from him.
Randy


----------



## leavemealone (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi Randy,
The information I initially recieved on charles came from a gentleman that owns a company that sells electrowinning and thio recovery machines.The machines sell for anywhere from $5000 consumer models to well over $100,000 for commercial units.I explained to him that there was no way I could afford something like that,he then volunteered the information about charles.I've spoken to him on the computer about it and he sounds very knowledgable about it,so I presumed that the information given to me was true.
Johnny


----------



## Platdigger (Jun 13, 2009)

Are you sure you are not talking about thio"urea"?

All the info I have from Charles is on that.
Randy


----------



## leavemealone (Jun 13, 2009)

Very well may have been randy.Like I said he sounded knowledgable about it,but the information was given to me from a third party.It is entirely possible the gentleman that told me that either,was confused about who we were talking about,was confused about how much charles really knew,or was just talking to be talking.It is also possible that I am wrong,I may have missunderstood what he was insinuating.If I am I apologize,I am human and very capable of making mistakes,though I try to keep them to a minimum.
Johnny


----------



## kjavanb123 (Apr 7, 2013)

leavemealone said:


> Very well may have been randy.Like I said he sounded knowledgable about it,but the information was given to me from a third party.It is entirely possible the gentleman that told me that either,was confused about who we were talking about,was confused about how much charles really knew,or was just talking to be talking.It is also possible that I am wrong,I may have missunderstood what he was insinuating.If I am I apologize,I am human and very capable of making mistakes,though I try to keep them to a minimum.
> Johnny



All

It is not still answered how is thio leach method.

Regards
Kj


----------

